

Multicore Watershed - helwr
http://www.hpcwire.com/blogs/Multicore-Watershed-86426622.html

======
wendroid
My 1999 book on parallel architectures concluded 4 CPUs is the cut-off for
diminishing return speedup on general purpose code.

The market has maybe shifted to virtualisation, not anticipated, where the
workload is different.

